# Fuzz Algae



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The plant may have a micronutrient deficiency which makes it difficult for their immune response to function properly which allows that kind of algae to growing on the leaves. Increasing micronutrient dosing slightly should eventually resolve the issue. This type of filamentous algae are also sensitive to heavy metals so it can be killed by dosing more if you want to get rid of it quickly. However, be careful not to dose too much since this can harm plants as well as fauna.

IME, I've never noticed any direct cause from CO2 levels or macro nutrient levels so I discount these indicated causes. The only thing I've ever observed was the micronutrient correlation which was repeatable many times. If I only dosed macros, fuzz eventually develops. But once micros are dosed, it goes away.


----------



## williemoe (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you for the response.

I'm using aquasoil and supplement with ADA Brightly K

I stopped using the ADA Green Brighty Step 1 when I had a little burst of algae show up.

The ADA Brighty Step 1 is a deep seawater rich in minerals - which would be micro nutrients.

Or do you recommend something else for the micronutrients?


----------



## Edward (Apr 11, 2005)

Or, too long photoperiod ...


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I've never used ADA fertz so I don't know how plants respond to them.

What kind of burst of algae?


----------



## williemoe (Dec 31, 2015)

It was green spotted algae and some fuzz. 
I had over planted and didn't have enough circulation.
I added a 180 gph circulation pump and eliminated the plants with the algae.

I will start dosing with the Green Brighty and see if that helps.

I only have the light on 6 hrs a day.


----------

